# Jetzt auch in Deutschland: "Crusader: No Remorse" kostenlos auf Origin



## Galford (22. November 2014)

Vor circa einem Monat gab es "Crusader: No Remorse" im Rahmen der "Auf's Haus"-Aktion kostenlos auf Origin - aber *nicht* in Deutschland.

Das hat sich nun geändert. 
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/crusader-no-remorse/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

Damit ist es auch in Deutschland möglich, dass Spiel in seine Origin-Bibliothek aufzunehmen, ohne sich extra mit VPN in einen ausländischen Store einzuwählen.

Zur Laufzeit des Angebotes wird nur Folgendes angegeben: "Nur für kurze Zeit verfügbar"

Das Merkwürdige an der Sache ist aber, dass "Crusader: No Remorse" in Deutschland indiziert ist. Das war auch wohl der Grund, warum es bisher in Deutschland nicht kostenlos angeboten wurde. Laut Origin selbst hat das Spiel kein festgelegtes USK-Rating, denn auf der Angebots-Seite heißt es: "Einstufung ausstehen - USK - Rating pending".

Indiziert ist sowohl die ungeschnittene Original-Version von "Crusader: No Remorse", als auch die zensierte deutsche Version, die allerdings erst mit zeitlicher Verzögerung indiziert wurde.
http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=5975623

Diese News hätte ich nicht verfasst, wenn es nur darum gegangen wäre, dass dieses Spiel kostenlos ist. Denn es ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit in ausländischen Stores verfügbar, und manche von euch werden es somit schon haben. Ich finde aber zusätzlich interessant, dass es jetzt so verspätet doch noch in Deutschland angeboten wird, obwohl es weiterhin auf dem Index zu stehen scheint. Ich kann auch kaum glauben, dass EA sich das Geld nimmt, um nochmals eine Prüfung bei der USK / BPjM zu erwirken, immerhin handelt es sich um ein Spiel aus dem Jahre 1995 (welches auch noch kostenlos angeboten wird), und ein möglicher Nachfolger der Crusader Spiele, und im Rahmen dessen einen Neuveröffentlichung der alten Teile, ist ebenfalls nicht angekündigt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrej (22. November 2014)

Danke dir für die Info.


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. November 2014)

Dein origin Link führt wohl ins LEERE 

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/crusader-no-remorse/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Galford (22. November 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Dein origin Link führt wohl ins LEERE
> 
> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/crusader-no-remorse/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition



Hast du es mal versucht bei Origin (also im Client) direkt nach dem Spiel zu suchen? Also durch Eingabe des Namens im Suchfeld (Achtung, "No Remorse", nicht "No Regret" - das eine ist kostenlos, das andere nicht), oder ebenso im Store-Bereich, oben bei "kostenlose Spiele" - "Auf's Haus".

Der Link selber funktioniert bei mir (Edit: mit Firefox und IE). Oder meinst du, dass sich beim Klick auf "Hol's dir jetzt" auf der Webseite nichts tut?
Sonst hat Origin evtl. gemerkt das das Spiel indiziert ist?!

Nochmals der Link:
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/crusader-no-remorse/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

Sorry, falls es Probleme gibt.


----------



## Ion (22. November 2014)

Lade das Spiel gerade runter, danke für die Meldung.


----------



## rabe08 (22. November 2014)

Ich habe hier irgendwo das Original noch rumfliegen. Hat mir damals gut gefallen. Nette Story mit dem einen oder anderen interessanten Twist, trotz der einfachen Darstellung glaubwürdige Figuren, teilweise zerstörbare Spielwelt, nette Ideen (ferngesteuerten Roboter übernehmen etc.). Technisch nicht mehr so ganz auf der Höhe...


----------



## Veriquitas (22. November 2014)

Technisch nicht mehr ganz auf höher das Spiel ist uralt . Mein Gott waren das Zeiten...


----------



## Grim3001 (22. November 2014)

Ich hab es damals 2x durchgespielt. Hmmmm .... da war ich 14 ... wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (22. November 2014)

Danke!


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2014)

Beide Teile gab es im letzten GOG sale für wenig Geld und DRM free.


----------



## drstoecker (24. November 2014)

Könnte aber sein das das Spiel nach 20jahren vom Index ist daher ist es jetzt auch hier erhältlich. Das ist ja bei Filmen auch so hab Grad nur nicht mehr im Kopf wieviel Zeit vergangen sein muss oder ob der Titel dann nochmal erneut geprüft wird. Klarheit sollte man in netz  finden.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. November 2014)

No Regret und No Remorse. Boah was hab ich die geliebt früher. Die waren gar nicht mal so ohne zu der Zeit wo sie rauskamen. Teilweise schönes Gemetzel konnte man da anstellen 
Werd es aber so in Erinnerung behalten und nicht mehr neu auffrischen. Weis ja wie das sonst endet


----------



## Amon (25. November 2014)

Ich lade es einfach mal runter, kost ja nix.  Danke für die Info.


----------



## Horilein (25. November 2014)

Juhu ein 19 Jahre altes Spiel.....


----------



## Jan565 (25. November 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Könnte aber sein das das Spiel nach 20jahren vom Index ist daher ist es jetzt auch hier erhältlich. Das ist ja bei Filmen auch so hab Grad nur nicht mehr im Kopf wieviel Zeit vergangen sein muss oder ob der Titel dann nochmal erneut geprüft wird. Klarheit sollte man in netz  finden.



15 Jahre, danach werden die neu geprüft und meist freigegeben. Doom 1 ist ja auch vom index runter. Aber wen hat das bitte davon abgehalten es zu zocken? Mich nicht!

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe keine Cut Spiele mehr. Wenn ich diese nicht zocken kann über Steam mit einem kleinen Programm, dann wird es halt geladen. Mir sowas von Latte wenn die es nicht anders wollen.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. November 2014)

Indiziert bedeutet nicht verboten für alle die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## pizzazz (30. November 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Indiziert bedeutet nicht verboten für alle die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben.



aber verboten bedeutet definitv indiziert


----------



## QUAD4 (1. Dezember 2014)

ganz ehrlich, muss man so einen alten schrott überhaupt haben?! ist ja unter aller menschenwürde sowas auch noch zu "verschenken".


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Dezember 2014)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, muss man so einen alten schrott überhaupt haben?! ist ja unter aller menschenwürde sowas auch noch zu "verschenken".


Bullshit Spotted 
Schon mal dran gedacht dass jemand das früher gespielt hat und jetzt kostenlos bekommt??? Oder jemand will ein Spiel nicht nur wegen der Grafik zocken??? 
Jetzt regen sich Leute auch wegen !kostenlosen! Sachen auf! 
Einfach nur  dein Post!


----------

